# Damasko ds30 aftermarket bracelet ideas?



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

I was messing around yesterday and tried putting the bracelet from an old invicta on my ds30 and to my surprise the end links match up almost perfectly, and it looks really nice. Only issue is the finishes dont match.

I'm trying to find a generic aftermarket oyster band with a bead blasted finish but I cant find any anywhere.

Anyone tried messing around with aftermarket bracelets? Any good fits?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

If you like the fit, etc., what about asking a good bead blaster/refinisher if they can blast that Invicta bracelet to match as closely as possible the DS30 case color/tone/finish?

I bought a Bob Davis (RHD) 316L stainless deployant clasp for my DA36, sent the clasp with the Damasko buckle (which matched the case finish perfectly of course) to Jack Alexyon at International Watch Works, and he did a great job of matching by blasting. I do not recall what media he said he used, sorry.

The clasp is of course separated 180° from the case by the strap, so I don't really notice much difference. But, apparently the DS30 edge-hardened steel finish is ever so slightly more "silver/shiny/bright" than the slightly more grey/matte DA cases, so it may actually be easier to match the DS case finish than the DA. It can't hurt to ask a good refinisher.


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

End links invicta is solid? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

adryens said:


> End links invicta is solid?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


No they are hollow end links. I'm looking for something with solid links that might fit but no luck yet.


----------



## thefatslice (Jul 15, 2019)

Dietly said:


> I was messing around yesterday and tried putting the bracelet from an old invicta on my ds30 and to my surprise the end links match up almost perfectly, and it looks really nice. Only issue is the finishes dont match.
> 
> I'm trying to find a generic aftermarket oyster band with a bead blasted finish but I cant find any anywhere.
> 
> ...


That looks cool. While Damasko has its fans for their bracelet, it was really industrial for my tastes, but this softens its look up quite a bit!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

It’d be nice if Damasko produced the proper bracelet for the DS30 line and updated the clasp for their entire line. Problem solved.


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> It'd be nice if Damasko produced the proper bracelet for the DS30 line and updated the clasp for their entire line. Problem solved.


Except for the price tag problem. :-(

_(For those with 7 bills, I read that a DS30-specific bracelet is indeed in development.)_


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

cadenza said:


> Except for the price tag problem. :-(
> 
> _(For those with 7 bills, I read that a DS30-specific bracelet is indeed in development.)_


To me it's worth the price tag, so I wouldn't call it a problem. More of a slight, temporary nuisance leading to a lifetime of satisfaction. ;-)


----------



## cadenza (Nov 6, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> To me it's worth the price tag, so I wouldn't call it a problem. More of a slight, temporary nuisance leading to a lifetime of satisfaction. ;-)


|>

You are correct, my wording was imprecise.
I should have written, _"Except for the price tag, which is a big problem for those of us who scrape just to buy a few watches, and simply cannot afford the price tag, regardless of how much admire the bracelet design, which is a whole hell of a lot."_

I love the Damasko bracelet almost irrationally, and honestly believe the thing is probably worth almost every penny, but sadly I do not have an irrational wallet or bank account.

And I am not envious at all: I actually love it when I see that someone has one here, because I suspect it does really make the wearer happy, and it certainly completes its watch as no other bracelet I have ever seen does.

Therefore, I hope that you too are fortunate enough to have one someday. Post photos when you do. ;-)


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

cadenza said:


> |>
> 
> You are correct, my wording was imprecise.
> I should have written, _"Except for the price tag, which is a big problem for those of us who scrape just to buy a few watches, and simply cannot afford the price tag, regardless of how much admire the bracelet design, which is a whole hell of a lot."_
> ...


Maybe you'll snag one used on a discount one day. Keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

Could you specify which Invicta model? I was also looking for this option.
Thank you!


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

seungbum81 said:


> Could you specify which Invicta model? I was also looking for this option.
> Thank you!


Pro diver 8926ob, the one that looks like a submariner. I think any bracelet meant for a submariner would most likely fit as the curve of the case is the same.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Dietly said:


> Pro diver 8926ob, the one that looks like a submariner. I think any bracelet meant for a submariner would most likely fit as the curve of the case is the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That makes me wonder if a nicer Submariner clone bracelet, like the Ginault Ocean Rover's exact copy, would fit as well.


----------



## Lornholio (Dec 13, 2018)

Tried another watch's 18mm expansion bracelet on my DS30 tonight out of curiosity - sorry for the blurry photo. Wrong size for the watch, brushed steel not blasted, but there's something I like about it. If Damasko ever get round to releasing a DS30 bracelet I hope it's tapered and without end links...


----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

Is there any good bracelet from other brand with affordable price for "DA36"?
I am considering, if I can find it, to send to International watch for bead-blasting.
Thank you.


----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

Dietly said:


> I was messing around yesterday and tried putting the bracelet from an old invicta on my ds30 and to my surprise the end links match up almost perfectly, and it looks really nice. Only issue is the finishes dont match.
> 
> I'm trying to find a generic aftermarket oyster band with a bead blasted finish but I cant find any anywhere.
> 
> ...


Did you have a chance to have your Invicta bracelet beads-blasted?
I am really wondering if it was successful.
Thank you


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Lornholio said:


> Tried another watch's 18mm expansion bracelet on my DS30 tonight out of curiosity - sorry for the blurry photo. Wrong size for the watch, brushed steel not blasted, but there's something I like about it. If Damasko ever get round to releasing a DS30 bracelet I hope it's tapered and without end links...


I use a titanium Fixoflex bracelet regularly on my DA45 & occasionally on my DC56 Si (as well as other tool watches w/matte or bead-blasted finishes) & I think it works fine (https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/please-show-your-damaskos-aftermarket-straps-4803165-19.html#post48510467), though not a perfect match (the DC56 Si is also a bit too heavy for expansion bracelets, but that's another issue). From what I've seen on the web (never encountered a DS30 IRL), titanium is actually a closer match to the warmer color of the DS30's submarine steel than it is to the ice-hardened steel on most other Damaskos.


----------



## Lornholio (Dec 13, 2018)

I tried a Vollmer Offenburg 20mm titanium strap on my DS30 recently but it didn't work for a few reasons. The colour was close but a little cooler in tone compared to the DS30 case. The width of the first link was about 20.5mm so it didn't sit properly in the lugs. And I really didn't like the shape of the straight 20mm bracelet compared to all of my straps which are tapered - if it had been tapered 20-18mm or 20-16mm I might have tried to file down the first links to make it fit but the shape just isn't for me.

Still hoping for an official DS30 bracelet sometime. Tapered and with options for straight and curved end links would be ideal.


----------



## Lornholio (Dec 13, 2018)

Double post, delete.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Maybe a long shot but I’m fairly certain the bracelets from the NTH subs fit a Rolex sub. I’ve not handled a bracelet from NTH but I would guess they’re nicer than the Invicta.

I’m making the extrapolation that a sub is a sub and this may not be true. Worth a shot.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Reviving a relatively old thread, but heard back from Damasko saying "It will be soon available (summer)", to my question of

"Will there be release of bracelet option for DS30 finally this summer (as I was told that Damasko was "hopefully" releasing it this summer, when I emailed you last year)"

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------

